# Brecon Beacons Feb 2012



## JHML1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pen-y-fan Pillbox Porn




_MG_4187 copy by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




_MG_4175 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr

Entrance



_MG_4188 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




_MG_4186 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




IMG_4192 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




IMG_4189 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




IMG_4196 by john hunter portfolio, on Flick




IMG_4193 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr

Adjacent position



_MG_4180 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




_MG_4182 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr




_MG_4181 by john hunter portfolio, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## King Al (Feb 9, 2012)

Tis a beauty


----------



## jonney (Feb 9, 2012)

Cracking section post there JHML1 nice find, I've never found a brick example yet, all mine have been concrete. What was nearby that was being defended


----------



## Bunker Bill (Feb 9, 2012)

I found one similar nr Bognor Regis, its not on the DoB overlay.

I'll put a few pic's up later but they're not that good.

What is a section post?


----------



## RichCooper (Feb 9, 2012)

"Long brick shuttered section post covering the bridge at Pont ar Daf" there you go mate Great set of pics  The other is down as a machine gun post


----------



## Bunker Bill (Feb 9, 2012)

RichCooper said:


> "Long brick shuttered section post covering the bridge at Pont ar Daf" there you go mate Great set of pics  The other is down as a machine gun post



I was refering to the one I found at Bognor.

This lies between Vickers MG emplacment Sooo6756 and Pillbox S0002384.


----------



## RichCooper (Feb 9, 2012)

Bunker Bill said:


> I was refering to the one I found at Bognor.
> 
> This lies between Vickers MG emplacment Sooo6756 and Pillbox S0002384.



?? I was refering to the ones in this threads pics


----------



## jonney (Feb 9, 2012)

cheers rich it must have been an important bridge to warrant a section post and a machine gun emplacement. A section post is often referred to as an infantry post and Section posts are essentially hardened trench works that are constructed to bulletproof standard, occasionally without a roof, they are long and have a large number of embrasures. Shelves of wood or concrete are fitted below the embrasures in the principal direction. They are usually V shaped and concentrate fire along the longest sides


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 10, 2012)

hell that's a beast,would've been bloody noisy when in use, thanks for sharing


----------



## leftorium (Feb 10, 2012)

is that a pistiol port next to an embrashure on the MG post or is that the entrance? i guess this is EBDOBID 11578 - looking at the online images it seems like the door was to the left of the pistol port and facing the direction of attack ? seems bonkers


----------



## JHML1 (Feb 10, 2012)

leftorium said:


> is that a pistiol port next to an embrashure on the MG post or is that the entrance? i guess this is EBDOBID 11578 - looking at the online images it seems like the door was to the left of the pistol port and facing the direction of attack ? seems bonkers



The door to the machine gun post is hidden behind the structure, currently in an area of larch forest that the publc have been asked not to enter due to an infestation of Phytophthora ramorum - a serious fungal disease that's killing off many plantations - hence the reason I didn't enter that part of the post!


----------



## jools (Feb 11, 2012)

That's an old friend of mine,,,,,,,,, on a bright sunny day in 1969 I rode my old Royal Enfield up from Cardiff and walked to the top of Pen y Fan in about 6" of snow. I was frozen by the time I got down again so sheltered in this section post and tried to warm myself by gathering up all the rubbish and lighting a fire,,,,, but got smoked out


----------



## chrish3901 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im off to pen y fan next Saturday how do I get here ?
thanks


----------



## tigger2 (Mar 4, 2012)

chrish3901 said:


> Im off to pen y fan next Saturday how do I get here ?
> thanks



Car? Walk?

More seriously, the location of the post has been given, indirectly, in the thread


----------



## smiler (Mar 4, 2012)

That was nice John and the first of the type that I have seen, what is also a fantastic bonus is the enormous amount of collective knowledge of our fellow enthusiasts on this forum and there willingness to share, My Thanks to you all,


----------

